# An Electric Scooter That Hits 113 KPH



## topgear (Apr 21, 2010)

Worry less about the environment, and more about personal safety

From vehicle-maker ZEV comes the ZEV7000, an unassuming electric two-seater that nevertheless packs some power under the hood. 28 batteries storing up to 3.84 kilowatts allows the scooter to reach a top speed of 113 kph (or 70 mph).

*media.bestofmicro.com/zev7000-fastest-electric-scooter,5-1-245125-13.jpg

Ride the ZEV7000 at more reasonable speeds however, and the manufacturer promises an average range of 88 to 122 kilometers (or 55 to 70 miles). The electric motor can generate up to 240 newton-meters of torque for those hill climbs, and is managed by a three-speed automatic transmission. Regenerative breaking recovers some juice, while the heavy battery pack is situated as low as possible for stability.

The ZEV7000 weighs a total of 345 kilos (or 759 pounds), and comes with a 10 percent federal tax credit thanks to its environmentally friendly powertrain. Unfortunately, saving $804.42 still leaves $7237 to pay for. 

But buyers interested in a low-cost electric vehicle (the manufacturer claims a full charge will cost an average of 10 cents in terms of utility bills) should consider getting a ZEV7000. At the very least, ZEV needs money to hire better designers!

*www.tomsguide.com/us/ZEV-fastest-electric-scooter,news-6521.html


----------



## lywyre (Apr 21, 2010)

@ 3.3 Lakhs, and only a range of 90-120kms between charges, I would better go for "any" other bike than this one.


----------



## abhijangda (Apr 21, 2010)

$7237 ooooops, that's toooo high.
But that's good that human's are achieving something good to save the environment.
But this process should speeded up.


----------



## Debu_013 (Apr 21, 2010)

When we can get Yo EXL electric byke for just about 45k+taxes that gives u 

Performance 
  Maximum Speed 	55 km/hr @75kg 	 
     - Power Mode 	35 - 55 km/hr 	  
     - Economy Mode 	30 - 35 km/hr 	  
 Range per charge 	70 - 75 km @ 75 kg (at Economy Mode)                          
                                60 - 65 km @ 130 kg (at Economy Mode) 	  

which is more than enough for most daily usage, why look at foreign ebykes that claim high speeds but cost a BOMB!!!

---------- Post added at 02:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:29 PM ----------

Check it out at 

*yobykes.in/yo_exl.aspx?pg=prd&sb=yoelec


----------



## INS-ANI (May 6, 2010)

cool.. but still the electric bike market has long way to go... especially battery tech needs to be improved a lot..


----------



## topgear (May 7, 2010)

An electric bike with solar charged battaries would be the most great thing


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 7, 2010)

electric cars and 2 wheelers are the only option to solve the upcoming Oil crysis ! 
Hydrogen based vehicles are a better option i guess as the batteries if created in bulk will pose a big problem of disposal of lead & the prices need to be lowered inorder to keep it in reach of mango people 
Check this out, reportedly one of the fastest electric car !


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 7, 2010)

Car or bike "pooling" is the best way atm for reducing the environment emissions IMO.


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 7, 2010)

wherever possible, use public transport and metro service should be installed in every major city!


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2010)

Another way is to use this  ( though it's a little bit offtopic )

*www.blackle.com/


----------



## krates (May 8, 2010)

suzuki access does 100 lol and blaze does more than that then why need this?


----------

